# What is the best radar detector?



## chuckchiller (Dec 18, 2007)

Just wondering what your opinions were on radar detectors. Many options looking for some feedback on what you guys have found to be best.
Thanks
Chuck


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

The very best by a large margin is the Valentine One. Do some research and you will find this is easily the best detector on the market.

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## FlyerLen (Nov 26, 2007)

Michael Schott said:


> The very best by a large margin is the Valentine One. Do some research and you will find this is easily the best detector on the market.
> 
> Thanks, Mike.


I agree 100%, the V1 is the best on the market, hands down. The arrows and counter can't be beat.


----------



## chuckchiller (Dec 18, 2007)

I have heard of the V1, any model in particular you would recommend? Any place to purchase that is more economical? I travel 2X per week for work, long highway rides. I drive from RI into CT and want to avoid CT state troopers. 
Thanks for your help
Chuck


----------



## Klamalama (Oct 6, 2007)

chuckchiller said:


> I have heard of the V1, any model in particular you would recommend? Any place to purchase that is more economical? I travel 2X per week for work, long highway rides. I drive from RI into CT and want to avoid CT state troopers.
> Thanks for your help
> Chuck


I have a V1x and a friend has the previous generation V1r. I can't tell the difference between them. In a couple of months they are rumored to be delivering the V2c. You might want to wait.

BTW, the V2c (with LCD screen, replacing the arrows) has new technology which diagrams the radar source behind visual obstacles, in all directions.


----------



## snikwad (Dec 28, 2007)

V1 ,or K40


----------



## chuckchiller (Dec 18, 2007)

The Vc2 sounds sweet. Do you recommend hardwiring?
Thank you.
Chuck


----------



## uncle ken (Feb 3, 2007)

Klamalama said:


> I have a V1x and a friend has the previous generation V1r. I can't tell the difference between them. In a couple of months they are rumored to be delivering the V2c. You might want to wait.
> 
> BTW, the V2c (with LCD screen, replacing the arrows) has new technology which diagrams the radar source behind visual obstacles, in all directions.


Valentine has a long-term policy of upgrading as technology changes so your unit never becomes obsolete. More info here: http://www.valentine1.com/upgrades/

Another happy user - just remember it's 10% radar detector and 90% paying attention if you want to avoid the Highway Tax Patrol.


----------



## FlyerLen (Nov 26, 2007)

uncle ken said:


> Another happy user - just remember it's 10% radar detector and 90% paying attention if you want to avoid the Highway Tax Patrol.


On the nose!:thumbup:

And hardwiring looks so much cleaner...


----------



## RaDaRkInG (Dec 12, 2005)

The Valentine One is the best at detecting radar and laser.

http://www.guysoflidar.com/august-2007/radar-detector-test.html

http://www.laserveil.com/laser-detector-performance/

http://www.laserveil.com/laser-detectors/tests-reviews-comparisons/charts-by-radar-detector/

http://www.laserveil.com/laser-detectors/tests-reviews-comparisons/charts-by-police-laser-gun/

http://www.laserveil.com/laser-detectors/tests-reviews-comparisons/tables-by-radar-detector/

http://www.laserveil.com/laser-detectors/tests-reviews-comparisons/tables-by-police-laser-gun/

The K40 has already been tested and it failed to jam any lidar guns used by police.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Klamalama said:


> I have a V1x and a friend has the previous generation V1r. I can't tell the difference between them. In a couple of months they are rumored to be delivering the V2c. You might want to wait.
> 
> BTW, the V2c (with LCD screen, replacing the arrows) has new technology which diagrams the radar source behind visual obstacles, in all directions.


Never heard of a V1x, V1r or a V2c....and I have had a V1 for 10 years. I'm calling Bravo Sierra on this one.

To the OP...search "radar detector" and you will be reading for days.


----------



## iBimmer (Dec 19, 2007)

FlyerLen said:


> On the nose!:thumbup:
> 
> And hardwiring looks so much cleaner...


Sorry to sound like a noob, but what's hardwiring? Please explain.

Knowledge is Power .


----------



## fstopp (Jan 25, 2006)

The V1 comes with a kit that enables you to draw power directly from the car. In my case (E46) I just tapped a wire near my sunroof controls. I believe the connection was there for a device I did not have. Now all I have is a cable coming out of the headliner which makes for a clean look. I would just do a search for V1 hardwire, there are a lot of DIY's, it is a very easy install.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I just sent in my 9yo V1 for an upgrade which basically is a complete replacement of the unit, cables, mounts, etc... all for $205 shipped.

Great product, great company, very happy customer!

+1 on this ...



> just remember it's 10% radar detector and 90% paying attention if you want to avoid the Highway Tax Patrol.


----------



## Steve335cpe (Dec 28, 2007)

*Where did you mount the V-1?*

Where exactly did you mount the V-1? I have a white 335i and there may be a problem with sun reflection and light colored vehicles. Also, I am not the greatest electrician, can this be hard-wired/installed by local auto radio shops?


----------



## FlyerLen (Nov 26, 2007)

*Educate me*



Bruce said:


> Never heard of a V1x, V1r or a V2c....and I have had a V1 for 10 years. I'm calling Bravo Sierra on this one.


What he said!


----------



## FlyerLen (Nov 26, 2007)

Steve335cpe said:


> Where exactly did you mount the V-1? I have a white 335i and there may be a problem with sun reflection and light colored vehicles. Also, I am not the greatest electrician, can this be hard-wired/installed by local auto radio shops?


Mine's mounted right next to my RVM for maximum range and to keep it in my peripheral vision. (I've never heard of light reflection being a problem, though the sun hitting at a certain angle could refract the light into a frequency close enough to laser to set off the LD, but that is VERY rare.) It's really just a matter of finding a power source (I used the air bag fuse) and stringing the wire behind the trim. If you're not comfortable doing it yourself, any radio shop will be more than happy to take your money to do it for you&#8230;<O</O


----------



## LouT (Jun 11, 2003)

FlyerLen said:


> Mine's mounted right next to my RVM for maximum range and to keep it in my peripheral vision. (I've never heard of light reflection being a problem, though the sun hitting at a certain angle could refract the light into a frequency close enough to laser to set off the LD, but that is VERY rare.) It's really just a matter of finding a power source (I used the air bag fuse) and stringing the wire behind the trim. If you're not comfortable doing it yourself, any radio shop will be more than happy to take your money to do it for you&#8230;<O</O


I also have mine mounted there and wired into a hot lead in the sunroof area, per the DIY instructions. The problem I've had is that exposure to heat has affected my V1. I did some research and found that one of the chips is very heat sensitive. The lesson, then is to remove it or protect it from heat when it's not in use. BTW, I sent mine to Valentine and they repaired it for FREE. No upgrade as mine didn't need it that badly (bought it in '04).


----------



## [rdx] (Apr 19, 2007)

V1 and concealed display for nights where you want the display relocated; this can also be hardwired and displayed anywhere.


----------



## FlyerLen (Nov 26, 2007)

LouT said:


> I also have mine mounted there and wired into a hot lead in the sunroof area, per the DIY instructions. The problem I've had is that exposure to heat has affected my V1. I did some research and found that one of the chips is very heat sensitive. The lesson, then is to remove it or protect it from heat when it's not in use. BTW, I sent mine to Valentine and they repaired it for FREE. No upgrade as mine didn't need it that badly (bought it in '04).


I've had my first one (now my wife's) and my current V1 mounted in the same spot on my five Corvettes and now on my MSter and I've never had any problems with heat, whatsoever. I probably get away with it because it's mounted up in the tinted area where it's dark enough to keep the sun's heat down, but not so dark as to block radar or laser signals.

Obviously the Z4s don't have the sun roof panel, but you could probably source the power from within the mirror housing, I just don't know if there's enough room for the gizmo to fit in there. It all fits in the fuse box quite nicely, and I didn't want to start tearing the molding off of my new car, so I went with what I was familiar with. I'm sure someone here has used-or at least tried to use-the mirror housing; anybody?


----------



## Dannyel (Jun 17, 2007)

heh sure V1 is a great detector....but keep in mind it is nothing compared to what law enforcement have and will have against radar detector users...i have both V1 and the latest 8500 of the escort...not much of a diff. the V1 does go off in places that it shouldn't but it is not a big diff. between them...


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

It seems to me that the V1 has a stronger following of die-hard fans but the 9500i has more advanced features and it's only $50 more.
I'm ordering one of the two later today and I still don't know which one to get.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

PhilipWOT said:


> It seems to me that the V1 has a stronger following of die-hard fans but the 9500i has more advanced features and it's only $50 more.
> I'm ordering one of the two later today and I still don't know which one to get.


For me there are five features about the V1 that shine as supreme: remote display, directional arrows, programmability, upgrade program, unmatched customer service and support.

I didn't bother testing both, the reviews and features sold me on the V1. It's a very well made product, super sturdy and durable.


----------



## uncle ken (Feb 3, 2007)

Dannyel said:


> heh sure V1 is a great detector....but keep in mind it is nothing compared to what law enforcement have and will have against radar detector users...i have both V1 and the latest 8500 of the escort...not much of a diff. the V1 does go off in places that it shouldn't but it is not a big diff. between them...


Rule#1: If you want to motor _rapide_, turn off the %^&* music/cellphone etc. and pay attention. The best radar detector ever made is only an supplemental aid.

Rule #2: If you can't see that they are not there, you must assume that they are there. Behind the overpass, over the crest of the hill etc. etc. etc.

There are lots of other rules but those are the Prime Directives.


----------



## Dannyel (Jun 17, 2007)

uncle ken said:


> Rule#1: If you want to motor _rapide_, turn off the %^&* music/cellphone etc. and pay attention. The best radar detector ever made is only an supplemental aid.
> 
> Rule #2: If you can't see that they are not there, you must assume that they are there. Behind the overpass, over the crest of the hill etc. etc. etc.
> 
> There are lots of other rules but those are the Prime Directives.


Definitely....but i remember that for the 'uneducated people' is just a false sense of hope...they get a radar detector and expect to beep everytime there is a cop...which is asking for a ticket pretty much...

I remember about 10 yrs ago...my dad used to have a radar detector and it beeped everytime there was a cop since they just rolled with their radars on given that not many people owned a radar detector....now pretty much they use instant on or they wait for ya...

I would still enjoy a CB radio on my car since it would help a lot more...other than that i can't wait to see what valentine will look in 4 or 5 yrs...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Escort SRX.


----------



## Valentine1 (Jul 8, 2007)

There is no such Valentine 1 as described below. Wrong information.


"have a V1x and a friend has the previous generation V1r. I can't tell the difference between them. In a couple of months they are rumored to be delivering the V2c. You might want to wait.

BTW, the V2c (with LCD screen, replacing the arrows) has new technology which diagrams the radar source behind visual obstacles, in all directions."


----------



## Rascasse (Jan 6, 2008)

All my cars have their own V1.


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

I've had a Valentine One for several years now and think it is a very good detector.


----------



## renagade (Jan 27, 2008)

The Passport 9500i Radar Detector beats the Valentine in all the latest reviews.I have it in my car coupled with the zr3 Shifter laser defense system.I did get a ticket in GA with it though. It never spotted the trooper. He claimed to have a system that no radar detector could detect. He was bragging about it. I know in FL I detect them all.


----------



## TambourineMan (Jul 25, 2007)

What reviews? Are you referring to the biased ones on radartest.com by a reseller who works for Bell and Escort? I don't think there are any independent reviews showing that a 9500i beats a V1.

Radartest.com is run by a guy named Craig Peterson who works for Bel and Escort so he bashes the V1 every chance he gets. He got busted trying to sabotage the Guysoflidar.com 2007 radar detector test and he will probably have to part with a couple thousand dollars on top of the $1000 radar gun that he hid under camouflage on top of a mountain to throw off the testing. I guess he didn't like the fact that the Valentine One won their independent unbiased radar detector test year after year.

http://www.radardetector.net/viewtop...biassed+biased

http://www.radardetector.net/viewtopic.php?t=23628

http://www.guysoflidar.com/march-2007/sabotage.html

I like independent tests. The 9500i never took a first or a second in the various March 2007 tests by the Guys of Lidar, but it did very well. It would certainly get the job done. But I do not think it beats V1.

The Veil Guy (maker of the Veil paint that reduces the distance of laser detection) did a review of the 9500i here:

http://www.laserveil.com/escort/passport/9500i/

Regarding the 9500i I suggest you go look at the polls on http://www.radardetector.net/index.php

Here's one:

http://www.radardetector.net/viewtopic.php?t=22803&highlight=9500i+poll


----------



## FlyerLen (Nov 26, 2007)

renagade said:


> The Passport 9500i Radar Detector beats the Valentine in all the latest reviews.I have it in my car coupled with the zr3 Shifter laser defense system.I did get a ticket in GA with it though. It never spotted the trooper. He claimed to have a system that no radar detector could detect. He was bragging about it. I know in FL I detect them all.


The trooper is FOS. :liar: If he's transmitting radar signals, your detector will go off-maybe too late to react, but it will go off. He either used VASCAR, trailed you, or just made the sh*t up. 

A cop once told my brother he used "ZZZ" band radar. I asked a cop friend what that new band was and he said it was a joke: ZZZ means he caught the driver napping.:snooze:


----------



## Dannyel (Jun 17, 2007)

u have to account for something...u will never find unbiased tests...just the way it is. 

The Passport 8500 X50 RED display is the best radar detector for its price and protection.

That does not mean that it actually performs better than the other radars.

Take this for example...how much less would the cordless solo be if it was offered with a cord.

The V1....the arrows are genius on that radar detector...but after they are just a luxury. 

how much cheaper would a V1 be if it was actually offered w/o the arrows also...i mean after 

all no matter where the 'beep' comes from, u still have to conform to the speed limit....

The best way to convince yourself is to have actually owned both.... To me the V1 arrows 

are unbeatable...but the X50 responds as quick as the V1...however the price diff. is quite 

big. One big difference for many is the environment they drive on...Law Enforcement has 

diff. technology in some places than others...

The 9500i still seems a bit of disappointment..u still do the work to keep out fake alerts 

however it is not certain if it also tells from the real ones even thou they say so...


----------



## TambourineMan (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a Passport 8500 X50. Even in its prime it was no where near as good as a V1. As with so many X50, mine developed the very common problem of constant and annoying laser falses due to a manufacturing defect to which the manufacturer has not yet stepped to the plate. They said I could have had it updated to the latest software for $80 (I think that was the cost) but I think the problem is a part that is susceptible to damage from heat when kept in the car and a sfotware upgrade is not going to fix that. I decided rather than to throw good money after bad, that I would get a V1 instead.

Did the X50 work well enough? Sure, for radar. But its ability for laser is not anywhere as good as the V1's. For a while I turned laser detection laser detection off to get rid of the falses. For the most part laser detection is useless. It just warns you that you'll need to get your license, registration and wallet out.

As for radar, the X50 is just not as sensitive as the V1. That may be a good thing as the V1 goes off too often and one can get in the bad habit of ignoring it.

The X50 is much cheaper than the V1. I got mine for $250 versus $400 for the V1. If the manufacturer would back up its products, it would be an acceptible detector.


----------



## carlwied (Apr 1, 2008)

*Valentine 1 all the way...*

V1 is the best. No question. Quality is excellent, and they stand behind their product.


----------



## TambourineMan (Jul 25, 2007)

x2 on the V1 for a radar detector.

The question is whether a radar detector alone is sufficient anymore. Laser is becoming more common.

You have to be lucky to get sufficient advance warning of Laser.


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

whats the legality of these thangs? are there any states that are gonna be harder on u if you do get pulled over and have one of these thang?


----------



## sab0276 (Mar 11, 2004)

V1 hands down. The arrows is the most important part. 

I used to have cheap radar detector and would average 4+ tickets a year, I finally got a V1 in 2002. Since then I have only gotten 1 ticket and that was with laser. Nuff said. 

-Scott


----------



## rye (Apr 10, 2008)

big-tex said:


> whats the legality of these thangs? are there any states that are gonna be harder on u if you do get pulled over and have one of these thang?


The only state I know of where detectors are illegal is Virginia, not sure what other states have the same law.

V1 is not necessarily the best. They haven't had a new software version out in quite some time wheres Passport has had some new detectors out. I think their latest one incorporates some type of GPS functionality in it where you can mark certain spots as being false or something like that.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

I have an Escort SRX and a V1 hard wired into my 335I.
The V1 picks up radar from a longer distance and the arrows are a great feature. The V1 is not particularly useful for Laser other than letting you know you just got a ticket.
The voice announce feature in the Escort is a great feature.
V1 is more prone to false alarms but that is probably because it is more sensitive.


----------



## TambourineMan (Jul 25, 2007)

I have heard it is not a good idea to run two radar detectors at the same time.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

TambourineMan said:


> I have heard it is not a good idea to run two radar detectors at the same time.


I heard that too.
I experimented with a radar gun and using one dectector at a time. I found that they did not interfere with ecah other.

CA


----------



## booyah (May 22, 2005)

V-1 is great, I have had one since they first come out and once you experience the Arrows its no going back....


----------



## jummo (Aug 18, 2002)

Gotta go with the arrows here!


jummo


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a Valentine One hardwired into my Z4. It was real easy to do and only took 1/2 hour to complete. As for the detector I love it. On a recent trip to Las Vegas it would alert me to the CHP and how many and from which directions. The arrows and the bogey count are great. The V1 is very simple use it does what is made to do alert you to the presence of the enemy. All other RADAR detectors try to bring you in with fancy GPS systems. KISS


----------



## TambourineMan (Jul 25, 2007)

The arrows are good, but even better is the detection at a greateer distance and a wider angle.


----------



## booyah (May 22, 2005)

Klamalama said:


> I have a V1x and a friend has the previous generation V1r. I can't tell the difference between them. In a couple of months they are rumored to be delivering the V2c. You might want to wait.
> 
> BTW, the V2c (with LCD screen, replacing the arrows) has new technology which diagrams the radar source behind visual obstacles, in all directions.


This dude cracks me up:rofl::rofl::rofl:--NEVER such V-1's exist


----------



## chris325ci (Nov 24, 2002)

My V1 recently stopped working after almost 5 years of ownership. I sent it in to Valentine Research to repair with a check for the standard $45 repair fee. A few weeks later I got it back with my check returned and fixed. They didn't even charge me when they very easily could have. That to me is top notch customer service!


----------

